

Show HN: Plant Subscription Service - ClintonWu
http://crateandbloom.com

======
tvladeck
(Just one data point, so take it how you like)

I'm a customer for 1/3 to 1/2 the price. I would sacrifice quality along with
a lower price. My profile is:

-wants plants

-knows nothing about plants

-doesn't have any plants

-values having any plants much more highly than having the right plants

------
akcreek
I love this... wish I was in the delivery area (about 2,000 miles away in
Louisville, KY) as my wife and I have been wanting to expand our selection of
plants, but neither of us have the knowledge off hand nor the time to invest
in learning right now. Lots of things to learn higher up on the list still.
This certainly solves a problem we have.

------
brimtown
Gives new meaning to the term 'growth hack'

------
Bjorkbat
Great idea. As a former horticulture major who dropped out, became an organic
farmer, and then somehow found myself studying computer science, I often
marveled at how so many people had really awful black thumbs.

The concept of plant nutrition eluded most people. Water made sense, sunlight
made sense, nitrogen didn't.

------
paxtonab
90210 to see products.

I like it. I want the herb garden. But I want to know exactly what herbs I am
getting. Or is that information already on your site?

~~~
ClintonWu
Changes depending on the month/season but right now it's different varieties
of thyme, sage, rosemary, oregano and sometimes lavender.......

------
ClintonWu
sorry everyone, posted this and got caught up in family stuff for the
holidays. fail

------
joubert
neat. what happens when my plant dies?

~~~
saurik
I had "hoped" the reason it was a "subscription service" is that, clearly if
you send someone like me a plant it will die, so the only real solution is to
"subscribe" to receiving new plants every month; it sounded like a genius
idea.

